# downloadmanager



## neuling (13. Nov 2003)

hi
ich will mir eine art download manager machen. der hat noch ein paar macken, doch für euch wird das eine kleine sache sein.
ich dachte mir ich gib euch das proggy und ihr sagt mir wie ich es verbessern muss, oder ihr macht es gleich  8)   
das wär einfacher 

ich checke das mit den variabelen nicht so... in welcher form man sie eingibt wie sie lauten müssen und wo sie hin müssen.

funktion soll so sein:
eingabe feld öffnet sich, ich gebe zb: www.abc.de/movie.mpg
dann muss ich auf den link der dann da steht als 'download' mir rechts anklicken und speichern unter,...

weil manche sachen zb. flashs nich einfach so saugen kann...

man kann das mit einem link machen, dachte man macht ein teil das man nur eintröt und nicht immer neu...


thx alle die mir helfen können


----------



## neuling (13. Nov 2003)

hmm kann nix hoch laden. 
gib euch den quelltext, könnt es ja dann selber in .html machen 

thx all


quelltext:




_________________


<html>
<head>


<a href= 'm1'
*Download*
<a>

-->

</script>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">
<!--
var m1, i;

value=prompt("Please enter Download-Adress!","");
if (value==m1) {

}
//-->
</script>



</head>
</html>


----------



## Guest (14. Nov 2003)

hallo??? :roll:


----------



## Dantes (26. Nov 2003)

Hallo,

leider binich auch nur Anfänger und verstehe auch noch nicht ganz, was du eigentlich möchtest.
Dennoch hab ich mal was geschrieben, was vielleicht einen Anstoß geben kann. Das Problem ist, im Prinzip handelt es sich hierbei nicht um einen Download-Manager, sondern nur um einen Code, der den gewünschten Pfad ausführt, d.h. handelt es sich um eine Seite wird diese geöffnet, handelt es sich um einen Pfad, der zu einer downloadbaren Datei führt, so öffnet sich das Download-Fenster.

<html> 
 <head> 

  </script> 
   <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"> 
   <!-- 
    var seite = prompt("Please enter Download-Adress!",""); 

   function opendat()
   {

    if(seite.substring(0,4)!="http")
     {
      seite="http://" + seite;
     }
    window.open(seite);
   }

//--> 
</script> 

 </head> 

 <body>
  <input type="button" value="Download" onClick=opendat();>
 </body>

</html>

Hoffe du kannst was damit anfangen

Gruß Dantes


----------

